# Anyone ever moved to another country



## John Wick (Dec 16, 2016)

just wondering I got some news today about my new job and I'm closer to being able to move abroad. 


I wanted to hear if anyone else had ever had this experience and what it was like for them since I'm about to basically abandon my life and I'm starting to have some doubts.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah

From Iraq to Turkey and from Turkey to Germany


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, moved from Kurdistan to America but the circumstances were much different. My family and I were brought over as refugees, escaping Saddam and I was only about 4 years old so I don't even remember much about first coming here.

Plus, we were brought over in a large group of a bunch of other families from our little town that were also relatives so we weren't completely alone.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 16, 2016)

Lived in UK, Germany and France for some time... Prefer United States over them combined
It honestly depends on where you're going.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 18, 2016)

Nope but i would if i could.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 22, 2016)

I have. It's awesome but you realize you don't quite fit in anywhere


----------



## Virus (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes in Germany, Albania and now Sweden. Fit in more in Albania tbhtbf but other than that I agree with the post above.


----------



## Ignition (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, I moved from Russia to Argentina, had some family here and college is mostly state owned and practically free.
Spanish wasn't too hard to learn either.


----------



## EJ (Dec 29, 2016)

Yeah I have. Majority work reasons. I lived in Okinawa part of my childhood though.


----------



## Saru (Dec 29, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Nope but i would if i could.



This... Probably. Maybe not now since I'm going to school, but switching countries sounds like a generally positive thing ATM.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 29, 2016)

Saru said:


> This... Probably. Maybe not now since I'm going to school, but switching countries sounds like a generally positive thing ATM.



Same lets move to another country.


----------



## Frosch (Jan 11, 2017)

I got a job in the US and moved from Mexico, there's less liberties but more comfort and security and socially speaking I don't quite fit anywhere so it made no difference for me in that regard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Jan 11, 2017)

Flow said:


> Yeah I have. Majority work reasons. I lived in Okinawa part of my childhood though.


I'm going there for my honeymoon


----------



## dynasaur (Jan 30, 2017)

I was born in Khartoum Sudan and moved
to Egypt at 4 and from Egypt to Canada at 7 years old


----------



## Yahiko (Feb 2, 2017)

OP why do you wanna move to the US?


----------



## Eros (Feb 2, 2017)

I would like to move to Switzerland one day if the opportunity presents itself. Learning French and German will be a challenge though.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> OP why do you wanna move to the US?





VAK said:


> just wondering I got some news today about my new job and I'm closer to being able to move abroad.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 6, 2017)

France to 'merica

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cord (Feb 12, 2017)

I moved from the Philippines to the U.S. when I was twenty years old. Being an adult moving to another country, in my experience, wasn't easy at first since I've never really lived anywhere else and I have been so used to the life I had in my country. It was both difficult and fascinating because of the difference in culture and since I don't know that many people here besides my relatives. Got the hang of it once I started going to college here though.

My sister was only five when she moved with us, so I guess she never really had the same issue with adjustment.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 12, 2017)

I moved from China to the UK when I was two or three-years old.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2017)

Mexico to Usa.

I was still a little kid(3 or 4), so my answer probably isn't what you're looking for. I know it was very tough for my parents, as they didn't even speak the language, here. I'm assuming you're moving to a place where you speak the main language?

And with today's advancements, moving to other countries, and adapting, isn't as difficult as it once was.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 17, 2017)

Me and my mum moved from Russia to UK when I was 10,  picked up the language pretty quickly and without the soviet accent for that matter, but that's mainly because I was young. Before you decide to move anywhere have a look through other expats experiences and choose the country that you think you will be happy in the most. Have a look at this link if you are still considering moving


----------



## John Wick (Feb 17, 2017)

Taylor said:


> Me and my mum moved from Russia to UK when I was 10,  picked up the language pretty quickly and without the soviet accent for that matter, but that's mainly because I was young. Before you decide to move anywhere have a look through other expats experiences and choose the country that you think you will be happy in the most. Have a look at this link if you are still considering moving


I was but like I got bare shit from the US over work permits and basically couldn't take the role I wanted because of my citizenship.

but they still wanted me to come, for less money and a shittier job title.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 22, 2017)

Moved around a lot but only settled for longer than a few months in the US and South Korea


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 29, 2017)

When I was a pre-teen I lived in South Korea for a few months. Other than that I've traveled overseas quite a bit.

Even though I was just a kid, it was really hard to up and leave everything, at first. I'm one of those people who initially has a hard time adjusting, but when I do, I can really become immersed in any situation.

I'd say to work through your concerns/worries and by no means ignore them, but rather, peacefully come to terms with them and figure out how to use those concerns to make an even better experience living abroad. Also, don't be bound to your expectations. Be OK with plenty of things not making sense at first, and plan on learning them as you go. I got past a lot of travelling anxiety/culture shock by accepting that I did not understand whatever culture I was in at first, but that I would have time to learn it/adjust to things as I went. Everyone knows you're a foreigner- hopefully, as long as you try not to be insensitive, you'll meet some locals to show you the ropes. 

Good luck!


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 31, 2017)

Never did that I also don't wanna do it, it seems like these mind opening experiences during which you feel dead lonely, awkward and especially stressed. Once you get used to it it would be OK but then you already experienced discomfort, why do that?


----------



## Kishu (Mar 31, 2017)

I doubt this really counts, but Bahrain to USA, USA to England and back to USA, and USA to Cuba and back to USA.  The joys of being a navy brat.  

I don't remember Bahrain too well because I was real little when we lived there.  England was not that different from the States, all things considered.  And we never left the base in Cuba-- you can get a more authentic taste of Cuba in Florida than Gitmo though!!

Best advice is to just treat people with respect and with kindness regardless of where they're from.  Be polite and open to learning new things.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 9, 2017)

Was around a Year old when I lived in New York, then moved to Casablanca for most of my life until I moved to Florida back in 2010, mainly for education (I was starting High School). So by August of this year, I'd be living in the United States for 7 years.

Unfortunately, I had no memory over living in New York, but I've been to New York twice (mainly because there's no flight that goes from Florida to Casablanca, which is very odd because Orlando is filled with Moroccans).
But if there's one thing that was extremely painful for me, it was leaving behind my family (excluding my parents and siblings).


----------



## White Wolf (May 9, 2017)

When I was 5 borderline 6  my family emigrated to the USA as refugees and lived there for about 7 years, after that moved back to my current location due to reasons. As a child things are so simple but  when you're in teens and older the environment change can be rather difficult since you discover a lot of cultural differences and whatnot that make it hard to fit in and mesh well with others. 

As an adult it'd probably be easier to move somewhere and fit in.


----------



## Ruse (May 22, 2017)

Moved from Zambia to England when I was four years old.


----------

